# Jersey Central Whistle Sign



## Bob Whipple (Jan 4, 2008)

This is a "REAL" CNJ whistle sign..   It's original home was along the CNJ tracks about 1/8 of a mile before a crossing in Winslow  NJ ....The "Blue Comet"  may have even  zipped by it on it's way to Atlantic City..   .But now, it's new home is at the West Berlin GRR along with my other 1:1 items that are on display,, 

FACTS:
It's so large it looks out of scale.  (to me)
It spent the last 40 plus years in a basement. And was given to me as a Christmas gift in 2007 . 
The paint is original.  Maybe even lead based.
The "W" oval is cast iron and is about 70-80 pounds alone!   The pole was not included..


----------



## bryanj (Jan 2, 2008)

Cool Bob !


----------



## Paul Norton (Jan 8, 2008)

This type of thing really adds to the railway atmosphere.
 
Switch Stand
 

 
Semaphore


----------



## Skip (Jan 2, 2008)

Now we know where all that missing rlwy hardware went...


----------



## bob7094 (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By Skip on 01/21/2008 3:18 PM
Now we know where all that missing rlwy hardware went... " src="/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/smile.gif" />

I've been astounded that, visiting the ECLST, various museums like the Pennsylvaina RR Museum, Steamtown, Colorado RR Museum, the back pages of Garden Railways, that stuff like this is not being offered.


----------



## Bob Whipple (Jan 4, 2008)

Now, that we are up and running again on the NEW forum, I wanted to share this.

It seems that the Reading Railroad used the same "W" sign as the CNJ.. BUT, painted different. The sign looks to be 10 foot tall in this photo. /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/w00t.gif
I snatched this photo  from a book called.    "*Reading Company In Color " Volume 1,  **by Jeremy F. Plant*..


----------

